# Best Panfish Lake



## davycrockett

Been wanting to find a great panfish lake(Gills,Perch) within reasonable driving distance of NW Ohio. Been considering the Steuben Co. lakes in NE Indiana. Fished Lake James about 20 years ago and caught alot of gills and perch. Dont know what it is now though. May try to get res. for La Sue Ann. Haven't been there in a while either so don't know what to expect. Used to go to Rice Lake as it WAS the panfish capital of the world IMO. Years of overfishing and no mgmt. led to low walleye numbers and fewer quality panfish. But, thats another story. Anyway, want to get the old man on some nice panfish as he isn't gettin any younger and he couldn't handle a day Perchin on Erie. I'd appreciate any thoughts and successes you fellas may have.


----------



## buckzye11

I know Indian lake has some good panfishing, and its reasonably close. No personal experience on the lake, but i remember seeing some huge perch pics from there this last ice season.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Erie is a great Perch Lake! 
Crappie:/ I'm not sure
Gills: try to get into a few farm ponds that don't get fished. either big gills or big bass


----------



## KWaller

Lake laramie is RIDICULOUS for crappie. If you can't get a 2 person limit there from dusk to dawn then wow. They stay shallow all year and you can catch them with a bobber and jig or minnow. It is just south of GLSM.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## davycrockett

Thanks for the responses. Im looking for fertile lakes with weeds because they produce the bigger panfish IMO. Lots of upground reservoirs here in NW Ohio but they are hit or miss. May have to get back up North next year.


----------



## peach680

i have had great luck at east harbor this year. I have not had this good of a year since i hit farm ponds years ago.


----------



## davycrockett

Fished the docks at East Harbor years ago with my old boss. We used to slay the crappies and gills. You had to hit it just right though. Too early or late by a week and they moved out. Lot more pressure now that the "secret" is out.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Like that signature Davycrockett!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

After the gills I was catching today, I vote for Berlin. I got on a school, lost count after 40 and not 1 under 8in atleast 15 were over 9in and a couple over 10in. If you know the lake I was fishing near a brown house(southside) past the 2nd bridge west of Les's.


----------

